# Non-Burton Bindings on a Burton Board?



## roma (Jul 28, 2012)

I got a Burton snowboard as a gift and it has the 3D hole pattern. I already have Head bindings and was wondering if it was possible to find a compatible disc for the bindings? I can't return the board so my only options are to find a new disc, drill into the existing disc, or get new bindings (which I reaaaaaally don't want to do). I contacted Head but they don't have universal discs. Would a disc from a different manufacturer fit? Or is it possible to expand the holes in the binding discs to fit with the 3D pattern? 
Any help/ suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

All you need is a disc from Burton that has a 3 holed pattern. 

http://www.seisports.com/img/product/large/044263.jpg

See those discs on the lower part of the pic? That's you. 

Any board shop, online or offline should carry them


----------



## roma (Jul 28, 2012)

gakbar22 said:


> All you need is a disc from Burton that has a 3 holed pattern.
> 
> http://www.seisports.com/img/product/large/044263.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Would those fit into my bindings? Do all binding discs fit with all bindings?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Not all discs will fit all bindings, they're typically proprietary to manufacturer.


----------



## roma (Jul 28, 2012)

Is it possible to drill into the binding disc to expand one of the holes so it will fit with the 3D set up? Or would that compromise the strength of the binding plate and the weight distribution?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

This sounds like a job for TT


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

roma said:


> Is it possible to drill into the binding disc to expand one of the holes so it will fit with the 3D set up? Or would that compromise the strength of the binding plate and the weight distribution?


I think you're overthinking your solution. Assuming you could drill those holes without cracking the baseplate do you really want to ride such a ghetto setup? APart from how it'll look, it'll never be precise enough to fit -well-. You dont need to do that to yourself. 

I'm assuming that you're willing to bust out the power tools to mod a $3 piece of plastic because money is tight. No one here is gonna give you grief for being on a tight budget, least of all me. 

Here's a better way to approach this problem: Do you have access to a ski shop? Is there one within 30 miles of where you live? If the answer is yes, grab those bindings (and the board if you're feeling adventurous) and drive over there. If you dont have a car, call one of your friends. 

If you can't get to a ski shop, call Burton Rider Services and ask for help. Talk to the person that answers the phone like he's a real person and be cool. Believe it or not, the people I've spoken to act like they work at a local shop. They're nice, they know how to ride and they actually want to help people love the sport. 

Whether you call Burton or hit up a local spot, the parts you need costs less then $10. If you're cool, you might even get an old pair of baseplates they have laying around for free. 

Good luck!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

gakbar22 said:


> I think you're overthinking your solution. Assuming you could drill those holes without cracking the baseplate do you really want to ride such a ghetto setup? APart from how it'll look, it'll never be precise enough to fit -well-. You dont need to do that to yourself.
> 
> I'm assuming that you're willing to bust out the power tools to mod a $3 piece of plastic because money is tight. No one here is gonna give you grief for being on a tight budget, least of all me.
> 
> ...


Confusing the terms baseplate and binding disk, me thinks...


----------



## roma (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I was planning on widening the holes on my disc so that they would fit into the 3D pattern (not drilling a new hole). But I feel that may compromise the structure... I'll definitely give Burton a call and check out my local board shop but I'm not sure if a disc from a different binding would fit into my bindings?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

more than likely they will fit...you can always ask burton if they will fit..or you can buy them, try them, and if they dont work, at least you already have a guide as to where to drill into your old disks


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Confusing the terms baseplate and binding disk, me thinks...


DIdnt know that! I always thought they were the same thing...the disc is round like a plate, but it's not a plate. 

Roma, let us know how you make out...I'm curious to hear what happens.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> This sounds like a job for TT


You don't know how hard that made me laugh:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Seriously you couldn't have planned it better, while I'm reading his post asking if he can drill it, in my head I'm saying "of course you can".

Then that was the very next post. Bravo. Bravo.



I don't know what the discs look like, every brand is different.
But if your not taking too much material away, of course you can.
Some discs are littered with holes.

Your only going to have to make one per any way, but that doesn't mean it'll for sure work. I don't know what they look like, if they're mostly solid, do it.

Put a piece of paper on your board, over the holes. Hold it in one place so it doesn't move & take a pencil, lightly shade over 3 holes.

Use the template on top of your disc. Obviously the more precise you can do it the better it'll fit. 
Take as little material away as you can, pre drill a pilot, don't push on the drill, take your time.

I would still try & find the proper/any fitting disc first:thumbsup:
You don't wanna be killin the re-sale value yo.


----------

